# A Few Stills



## snerd (Aug 9, 2015)

Getting my feet wet with this aerial photography. The camera is only 12mp, so I'm discovering its settings as I go.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 9, 2015)

The second and third ones are my favorites Snerd.


----------



## Designer (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow! That's pretty high up!

Say, snerd; can you take some overlapping shots of a building, while traversing laterally, and then stitch them together for a wide pano?  There might be a gig in it for you.


----------



## snerd (Aug 9, 2015)

Designer said:


> Wow! That's pretty high up!
> 
> Say, snerd; can you take some overlapping shots of a building, while traversing laterally, and then stitch them together for a wide pano?  There might be a gig in it for you.


Oh, I think it can be done, but not by me just yet. There are a couple of pano apps some of the flyers have been talking about. I'm still totally new to it, so I wouldn't even think of trying a commercial gig. Also, one needs to have an FAA 333 exemption to work commercially, currently.

Oh! And most of those shots were from about 395 feet up. We have to stay below 400 feet.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 9, 2015)

Sweet!

Hmm.. wonder how much a used ATG missile would go for.. because that would be cool.  Lol


----------



## Designer (Aug 9, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Hmm.. wonder how much a used ATG missile would go for.. because that would be cool.  Lol


Believe me; I've wanted to do something like that for years.  Way before the easy-to-fly hovering drones came around.  That's enough self-incriminating talk for now.


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 11, 2015)

Are you using any ND filters or anything Snerd?


----------



## snerd (Aug 11, 2015)

MOREGONE said:


> Are you using any ND filters or anything Snerd?


Yes, using a little 3-stop gel, 2 when needed. They lay behind  the UV glass. But they do scuff easily. I have a 6-filter set of quality glass on backorder from PolarPro. It's the only way to get the frame rate down to usable shots without the "jello" effect. I like it down to 50-100 because I'm filming in 4K at 24fps. The gimbal platform is so steady on this thing, some flyers are getting 3-6 second exposures that don't look too bad.

ETA: they're the Kodak Wratten gel filters. Guy was getting some sheets pretty cheap from somewhere, and was selling them for a song on a drone forum.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice set, Loved them all, a lil' partial to the monochrome one, Do you have one where the elbow is not cut?
Loved the clod cover you got.
Jasii


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 12, 2015)

snerd said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using any ND filters or anything Snerd?
> ...



I got the same ones, probably from the same guy. I'd like to get a Polarizer too. I am looking at the SRP ND8 CP combo.


----------

